# chaos stuff for sale 40k/whfb



## davel (Jun 4, 2011)

Having a spring clean(cleanse?) I have a small number of chaos stuff which I’m never going to get round to painting.
So instead of burning the heretics, I’m ebaying them at
*chaos space marines, WH40K games workshop*</SPAN>
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261150479747?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649
*chaos terminators wh40k games workshop*</SPAN>
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261150494145?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649
*thousand sons chaos space marines bundle*</SPAN>
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261150516993?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649
*Chaos spawn WH40k/WHFB*</SPAN>
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261150524541?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649
*plague bearers X 4, chaos deamons*</SPAN>
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261150528135?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649



Dave l


----------

